# brompton BB



## velocidad (18 Jul 2008)

anyone know of a replacement for the brompton FAG bottom bracket? i plan to keep using the brompton/stronglight chainset (square taper) with it for now. 
i'm thinking my s2 brompton has a 68x119 size BB, is that correct? but is the axle asymmetrical? 

cheers, velocidad


----------



## rootes (7 Aug 2008)

did you look on the brompton website for the specs?

*BB (bottom bracket) cartridge ISO 6695*

For C-type: Ritmo S x 127mm (5")
For other models: FAG 119mm (4.7")

http://www.brompton.co.uk/content.asp?p=17&l=1

looking at mine behnd my desk there does seem to be some asymmetry

I just replaced the BB on my 2 speed.. just used a FAG one - nothing really wrong with FAG ones


----------



## velocidad (7 Aug 2008)

i was only looking to replace with a different type as i was having trouble finding a FAG bb tool. i now have one, so providing i can get rid of the bit of play that's there, i'm happy to stick with the FAG. until getting my brompton i'd never heard of FAG bb's so don't know if there good or not really, but as long as it does the job, then i'm happy.

cheers, velocidad.


----------



## rootes (8 Aug 2008)

A decent shop will have one of those tools - but as they are a bit 'old skool' these days lots of shops do not keep stock... FAG are one of the best known bearing producers in the world for all sorts of applications (industrial, auto, rail etc)

so ye FAG unit is fine


----------

